# Pay for Surge Pattern Data?



## SurgePredictor (May 17, 2017)

Would you pay for access to historical surge data? How much?

The data would be in the form of time-lapsed 24 hour surge heatmap videos generated daily that cover a 50 mile radius of your choice. The interface would allow you to view videos of multiple days side by side with adjustable speed, synchronized playback to help with pattern recognition.

Theoretically, this would allow you to creative predictive surge routes to use for your shift.

I'm working on something and I'm wondering if there is sufficient demand. Price would be at a premium to avoid saturation and of course to be profitable for me, I would even consider exclusive radiuses.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SurgePredictor said:


> Would you pay for access to historical surge data? How much?
> 
> The data would be in the form of time-lapsed 24 hour surge heatmap videos generated daily that cover a 50 mile radius of your choice. The interface would allow you to view videos of multiple days side by side with adjustable speed, synchronized playback to help with pattern recognition.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt pay anything for this.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice, but the problem is that recently drivers are realizing that these "patterns" are mostly falsified to herd the drivers over to an area that WILL be experiencing demand (imho).

I suppose some of the data is ligit . . .


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

You're writing an app that analyses historical data that has no credibility or able to be audited for accuracy? Good luck with that, surge storms are falsified mind games, not at all representative of true supply/demand variances in the city. Just like new riders mysteriously get low ratings, it's to keep the hungry ants chasing the carrot on a stick.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Surge is a lie, just like the cake.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

SurgePredictor said:


> Would you pay for access to historical surge data? .


It's history , worthless history.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

SurgePredictor said:


> Would you pay for access to historical surge data? How much?
> 
> The data would be in the form of time-lapsed 24 hour surge heatmap videos generated daily that cover a 50 mile radius of your choice. The interface would allow you to view videos of multiple days side by side with adjustable speed, synchronized playback to help with pattern recognition.
> 
> ...


That is already available if you know where to look. Google and the right questions are your friend.


----------

